# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Wars - A Customized Pursuer-Class Enforcement Ship

## Dyluth

Hello all! Attached to this post is a little project of mine which was a long time coming. It's from a Star Wars campaign I've been running for a little more than a year now set in the era in between Episode III and Episode IV.

This ship posted below is an actual canon vessel in Star Wars, a MandalMotors Pursuer-Class Enforcement ship named the "Renegade", though currently flying under the name "Princess of the Hydian", and this one in particular has been heavily modified to fit the needs of my player party from the basic stock model layout provided by Wizards of the Coast, though I tried to remain consistent with Wizards layout artwork.

Enjoy!

----------


## mearrin69

Nice! I am a big fan of Star Wars...and Star Wars roleplaying...and you did a great job with this one. It does indeed look very in-line with the WotC ship deckplans.

I've been running a two-player, Jedi campaign set in the Legacy era and it had been a blast so far. Here's a map (link) I did from a scribble I did for another campaign (Dawn of Defiance) and a couple more that were more or less random (link - see first post).

Have some rep...and welcome to the Guild. Hope to see more of your Star Wars stuff.

----------


## cereth

Very nicely done! Welcome and have some Rep!

----------


## Dyluth

Many thanks kind sirs, I hope to have one or two more starship layouts done soon along with some geographical maps too from our favourite galaxy far far away.

----------


## tilt

that looks really cool - been to many years since I've run any kind of sci-fi campaign..  and with my +7 lightsaber of repping I'm pushing you up where you actually can +1 rep yourself  :Smile: 
If you do have higher resolution pictures of this an comming maps - I'm sure those would be appreciated - the system automatically makes a thumb if you push "go advanced" and the "manage attachments"  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

BTW, I assume you're running Saga edition? I quite like it despite minor issues. Still have a couple of books I want to get before they go OOP!
M

----------


## Dyluth

Tilt, thank you for the rep, and I'm definitely going to figure out how to post higher resolution images here. I confess that I am still in the early learning process of this forum and how it works.

Also Mearrin69 yes, I am using the Wizards Saga Edition. Though I hate to brake the bad news to you but they are already completely out of print I believe. The system really progressed with some brilliant new support material towards the end, but alas it just was not meant to be  :Sad:

----------


## arsheesh

Hello Dyluth, I'm glad to see that you're still hard at work on your campaign (it's still one of my top favorites at the Portal by the way).  Also, I'm curious what programs you used in your model layout.  My guess would be Google sketchup + photoshop?  Anyway the ship design looks fantastic.  I'm a bit late to this show but have a bit of rep from me as well.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## mearrin69

Ah. Right. I meant "becomes unavailable".  :Smile:  It's a good system. 
M

----------


## Dyluth

Mearrin69, it was a good system indeed.

As for what software I used Arsheesh, 95% of the work was done with my old copy of Illustrator CS with only very minor touch-ups and additions made with an equally old copy of Photoshop 7.

I'll certainly be upgrading to more up to date versions when the finances become available  :Smile: .

----------

